# Alba of Jameson Creek



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

*Alba and Jameson Creek*

Hi Guys:

I'm planning on riding the SMC, this July. I see that Jameson Creek is no longer on the route. Alba replaces Jameson Creek as the marquee climb of the ride.

I can ride up Jameson Creek in a 39-27 combination but I'm fairly close to my limit. I hear Alba is even harder than Jameson Creek. Have any of you ridden Alba and Jameson Creek? How would you compare the two roads?

Thanks,
C.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Alba is a bit steeper -- two 15% grade sections and one 18% grade section. It also climbs a bit higher. On the plus side, it is completely shaded, whereas Jameson Creek Rd is more exposed to the sun. Both roads are in fairly bad shape, BTW. If you are worried, it might be worthwhile scoping it out ahead of time.


----------

